# my new RBP



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

since the 75 gallon is to big for the thai silk right now i got a RBP. this brings me back to the days i started in fish keeping. hes alone with the convicts. heres a cuple pics of him


























specal thanks to skrick for this gem!!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Is he from the movie "Piranna 3D"?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, what a fish....


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics to come.....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool fish, not exactly a "pretty" fish tho 
hope your thai silk heals up quickly btw


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

u should add a few more, make a group RBP..
have your "Piranna 3D"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow... looks aggressive!


----------

